# Can anyone translate this?



## Stone (Nov 4, 2015)

Japanese to English? (even just the main points) Google translate basically translates it into Martian :rollhappy:
https://translate.google.com.au/tra...wild.org/Phalaenopsis/MSC/bakuhan.html&anno=2


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2015)

that looks very interesting


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 4, 2015)

Elvan

　M-Stone is a granite porphyry or quartz porphyry of natural rock, you have this named from the fact that there is an image, such as the barley is contaminated with phenocrysts of white quartz stone based on the brown.*Fine pores There are countless, the porous characteristics, water quality improvement in the field of agriculture, is used as a soil conditioner, also in the ornamental fish field is known as filter medium for water quality improvement.*Adsorption and deodorizing effect of Elvan hazardous chemicals, leaching of minerals (potassium, phosphorus, iron, copper, manganese, magnesium, etc.), is that there is such far-infrared effect or PH buffering action.*The high quality M-Stone has been known Mongolia produced.*Photo 1 left shows each two different types of barley stone of China size.*Right in the photo is what you have to expand the M-Stone of the left.

￼

Photo 1.*Elvan

Effect of as the run for compost

　The compost of epiphytic orchids sphagnum is most often used, we do not see the topic that was compost the M-Stone.*It is one of the reasons that I think that there is the cost of Elvan.*The author from 2004 until today, Paphiopedilum, polyantha system (*sanderianum, Rothschildianum, Stonei, Lowii*, etc.) and Pabiseparumu system (*armeniacum, micranthum*, etc.) as mainly malt ceramics (Orchid basis), the fermentation Burke (Neosofuron) and it has been using the compost mixed with each of Elvan.

　From that as implant material of Paphiopedilum habitat soil of Paphiopedilum is limestone, you can mix the limestone to compost in a few years ago, but pots mixed with ceramics is now the topic, do not be heard too much then .The expected action, far-infrared effect, PH buffering effect, if there such as moisturizing effect, it seems that there is nothing that is better than M-Stone characteristics are further applied to adsorb harmful substances.*Those Elvan but there is no quantitative or scientific comparative evaluation for & Burke mixed Kuriputomosu alone and malt ceramics, from my experience, that from the start of M-Stone mixing until this was fell work in Paphiopedilum that were grown from the flask seedling It is not little.Especially after a lapse from the flask out 1 year, which was then him is none in the last five years.*In the case of malt ceramics, replace the compost on average two years up to three years, in all strains, or lift it with a strain source, and pulled as it is not possible to remove easily from the bowl also active root spread It is seen.*Photo 2 is root spread is a very difficult*Paph. micranthum*it shows the strain.

￼



Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 4, 2015)

Photo 2.*Mikuransamu strains of Elvan cultivation

　With further comparison with growth of Pabiseparumu system, and those pots and Fukahachi plastic, in the Yamano Sofuke bowl (or more clay pots in a high breathability. Photo of bowl Ofuka hill grilled deadline pot)) will be apparent to growth difference it is seen.*Although this mountain wildflowers pot is what I have been used in Kuriputomosu alone in Atsumori grass, a thriving transpiration because of the high breathability of the pot material, when placed in the location of the ventilation, summer by the heat of vaporization to the outside air temperature pot inside will drop about 5-7C than.*Therefore, it will be considered to have created a favorable environment for the weak Pabiseparumu system in the summer.

　As compared to the artificial cultivation stock, the difference between wild species and local cultivation strain found in Yunnan, China is located in particular in the width of the first leaf size.*It is difficult to obtain a leaf size of the local equivalent even when it is planted in a general ceramics and Burke mixed in Japan Yamano Kusahachi and ceramics, bark, to cultivate a strain of the size of the local par a mixture of M-Stone I was able to.*The roots do not have to be a big strain to be fully developed.

　In the Kanto south to greet the tropical night in Japan, in the cultivation challenges of Paphiopedilum of Yunnan production such as whether and Mikuransamu how overcome the summer, how to circulate the water by placing the pot in a water pool to lower the pot temperature (waist hydroponics ) it has been known.*This method there is on the antivirus problem, do not take the trouble to be about 10 pots although costly it is of pot to change in pots, etc. with excellent breathability to use the pot in Atsumori grass.

　Photo 3*Paph. rothschildianum*and*Paph. sanderianum*but is, I am now the former 70 share, cultivate the latter about 55 shares.*All we are using the compost of Elvan mixing.



Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 4, 2015)

Photo 3.*Ross Chai Rudia Nam of Elvan cultivation (left) and Sanderianamu (right) strain

　Photo 4 each*Paph. micranthum, Paph. Rothschildianum*,*Paph. sanderianum*andPaph. stonei*in the stock root is correct at the time of early September compost exchange.*Photo 4-1 (left) is what has passed three and a half years in what the time of purchase one share.*The right from the flask out of the third year*Paph. micranthum var. eburneum*is.*Paph. Micranthum var. Eburneum*uses the M-Stone mix compost from the stage of 1-2cm seedling of the flask out, all seedlings were twenty has become a BS size.

￼

Photo 4-1.*Root of Mikuransamu

　Photos 4.2 different strains each*Paph. rothschildianum*in, it contains the strains already flowering.*The mix compost seems quite suitable for this species, I received the impression that better root spread than Kuriputomosu alone.

￼

Photo 4-2.*The roots of the Los Chai Rudia Nam

Photo 4-3*Paph. sanderianum*is.*This kind of thing always is feeble not only about the present 2-3 roots at the time of stock originally, but this also has continued steady growth.*To until the BS strain in a flask out seedlings will take about five years.

￼

Photo 4-3.*Root of Sanderianamu

Photo 4-3*Paph. stonei*is.*This was a time of purchase 2 shares (1 share wakame), it becomes about 8 shares in four years, we already have a three times flowering.*The photograph is taken at the time of the compost conversion that becomes the third year.

￼

Photo 4-3.*Root of Sutonei

　Common feature of the roots of the strains were grown in compost these Elvan mixing, it is that there is almost no roots blackened dead.*Any strain in particular at the time of arrival*P. sanderianum*and*P. micranthum*not only in 2-3 pieces of root.*To dampened with sphagnum moss, further it arrived in a state of being sown with aluminum foil over it.*Also*Paph rothchildianum*andPaph. stonei*even at the time of arrival is of the order of the present 3-4.*These varieties shown in photo 4 is inhabit the soil of limestone in the natural environment, strong compost acidic is assumed to be unsuitable.*Malt ceramics PH7.0-7.5, Neosofuron but is weakly acidic, it is thought that it will be inclined to acidic as a whole in aging.Adsorption or PH buffering properties of harmful substances Elvan from this point, I think whether not to serve to retard the aging.



Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 4, 2015)

Rather than Chi-seiran like Paphiopedilum, for either M-Stone is giving how much effect as Phalaenopsis of compost, the author of 2009, the large stock of Phalaenopsis using the Hego and cork or basket, mix compost does not confirm its effect because it does not use the BS size with the exception of a small part.*L.anceps*occurs is work dropped by 100 this close strain is not suitable in Kuriputomosu, same compost ie M-Stone is currently the Paphiopedilum, Orchid base, has grown steadily by changing the combination of Neosofuron.*Paphiopedilum and is different from*L.ancept*in planted shallow, it is a point that is using the slit plastic pots.

　On the other hand, the planting of the flask out seedlings, but sphagnum from implantable ease and sense of stability has been generally used, in the case of sphagnum and perforated plastic in my experience, although about six months from planting to grow steadily, We have experienced many types of root-covered stop that growth weakens in one year before and after, once the seedlings that became in this way does not have poor growth and be replaced the compost.Because you do not want you to exchange flask seedlings for two years from this background, we have brought up the majority currently at a combination of Hego fiber (chips) or malt ceramics in size alone and perforated plastic.*In the latter case of compost, significant gas phase is obtained in the pot, it will seem to be most suitable for Phalaenopsis as aerial roots plant.*But malt ceramics is light, there is a thing by itself that moves or vibrates in every irrigation, this is a fatal problem for shallow planting of new stock.*Here, the author is mixed with M-Stone to about 20% ceramics, it has been holding down the compost.

　If the sole purpose of to avoid the vibration and movement of ceramics at the time of irrigation and I may be a common granite, but if disregarding the cost, it is assumed that the M-Stone is better from the previous characteristics.*In particular, the result is a relatively large irrigation amount in ceramics alone use, the accumulation of salts is suppressed as compared to the sphagnum, to which By mixing the M-Stone, such as in need of exchange about two years adsorption effect of the roots of waste materials I think that there is no.*Photo 5 shows the ceramics single compost planting was mixed with M-Stone.*Black stuff Orchid base as charcoal in the photograph, the white pebble is Elvan.*By using the medium-sized ceramics in perforated plastic, Katayose of humidity in the pot (like around and damp center as sphagnum become rather dry) is not, who is in the pot also trying to irrigation becomes the same state You.

　In fiscal 2009,*P. maculata, P. violacea, P. Lowii, P. amboinensis, P. appendiculata, P. Modesta, P. Lamelligera,*P. gigantea*While we planted each in ceramics alone and perforated bowl, either It is not seen growth on the problems in the past also.*Paphiopedilum puts about 30% of the bark, but the Phalaenopsis flask seedlings it does not put the bark.

Photo 5.*Elvan mixing of the flask out seedlings (top left:*. Phal maculata*, above right:*. Phal Kunstleri*, under the left and right photos*P. appendiculatadifference of growth after four months the course of)

　Photo 6 flask seedlings were planted side-by-side Paphiopedilum-Hanginamu more than 250 pots in Elvan mix compost (right part of the left photo enlarged photograph) is.*You are 5 months from the flask out it does not even have work dropped 1 pot occurs.*You can confirm that have come up with new buds in the right enlarged photograph.　

￼

Photo 6.*Paph. Hangianum*planted Elvan mix compost flask out seedlings

　Photo 7 is what was taken in my own flowering of Paphiopedilum of my cultivation.*Left end Sanderianamu wearing a more petal 1m (with a tape measure measure 1.1m), 2 second from the left Sutonei, third is Mikuransamu with the pure white of the large porch (*var Eburneum*), the right end of the petal about 30cm in a greenhouse It is a loss Chai Rudia Nam, including strains with the span*.*It is also de actively aside bud strain.*You bring up the page of any feature for Paphiopedilum.*All M-Stone, the Orchid base and Neosofuron respectively 2: 5: 3 This is the cultivation due to mix compost that was allocated to the degree.

￼

Photo 7.*Flowers bloom in Elvan mix compost

Purchase of Elvan and price

　Domestic price of M-Stone is expensive and 1,000 yen to 2,000 yen per Kg.*In this price, 2 - Become 3 years available and expensive to Elvan on say malt ceramics is expensive will exceed or equal to the price of the run, as the disposable compost is too high.*Especially as the author of the Elvan domestic (Gifu Prefecture) of experience in many years used as a filter medium of the aquarium, although admit the effect of as biological filtration using a porous, it has a question on the quality what author currently is using is China.

　Another problem is that availability is difficult.*The author folding acquaintance to skilled in the art that deal with happens to building components in Aizu, China Elvan is though not a general commodity to know that you have treated as one of the building member, took the opportunity to get ceded this.*Several companies have sold in about yen approximately 3kg3600 If you currently look at the net sales.*In this price range not practical for application to the orchid, it is where you are approached to be or not be sold in about 3kg2000 yen to hobbyists for the orchid.*As soon as you are ready because as there is also the intention, I will inform you on this site.Even gotten inquiries phawildl @ e-mail is fine.



Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Nov 4, 2015)

It looks like decomposed granite, I used to use it when I had bonsai. really nice growing media.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Ryan, but thats still 'Martian' to me. Often its the subtleties that is the most important information; that's lost in Google translate.
Anyone fluent in Japanese/English translation?


----------



## naoki (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I don't have enough energy to translate everything, but here are a couple of main points I jotted down. It's not organized, but hopefully you can get something out of it. A lot of potting materials used in Japan is probably not so available outside of Japan (or at least I don't know the source). This is an article from 2009.

Mr. Ikedo was pretty impressed by mixing "Bakuhan-seki" into his media. It's translated as Elvan, but I'm not sure if it is same. It is used for filtration of water, buffering pH, absorption of chemicals and bad smells in Japan due to porous structure. Mongolian stones are known to be high quality. I see some listed in Alibaba:
http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/bakuhanseki.html

Around 2000, people were talking about mixing in lime stones for some Paphs, but they stopped hearing about this topic. He thinks that bakuhan-seki could be better than lime stone.

Mr. Ikedo was using following mixed media for Polyantha and Parvi at least for 5 years:

1. Orchid Base: Asahi (beer company) was making some media for orchids. Basically they use the used-up Barley, press them into chunky shape, and burned at 700C. Here is how it looks like:
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/news_2003_1203.htm
Basically charcoal-like material with slightly basic pH (7-7.5).
2. Neosofron: bark composted over several years (slightly acidic). I don't know the tree species, though, but it could be similar to orchiata. This is how it looks: http://www.engei.net/Browse.asp?ID=71597
3. Bakuhan-seki

Ratio of the 3 components to be 5:3:2.

He thinks that the absorption of chemicals by Bakuhan-seki and slightly basic pH is beneficial for Parvi and Polyantha, and he sees lots of nice root growths (and he rarely see dead roots).

He also comments that using the clay pots (not same as the typical terra-cotta) shown in photo 2 are great to lower the root temp for the hot summer (for Parvi).

He hasn't tried this types of mix with Phal species (he has an amazing wild phals), but L. anceps seems to like this mix, too.

For deflasking, seedlings grow well for 6 months with sphag, but it needs to be repotted after a year or so. But he doesn't want to repot at least for 2 years for the seedlings, so he uses mostly tree fern chips or mostly orchid base (charcoal). But the charcoal is light, and the media can move around during the irrigation, so he mixes in 20% bakuhan-seki to stabilize the media. See photo set 5.

He likes this mix, but bakuhanseki is very expensive.

I have been keeping up with Mr. Ikedo's blog for the last couple years. He changes his potting media because some items become too expensive, or become not available. I'm not sure if he is still using this mix, though, since I haven't seen talking about it recently. Indeed, I thought that I read everything from his site, bud I didn't know about this hidden article which Mike dug up.


----------



## myxodex (Nov 8, 2015)

I think this might be the same thing as maifan stone (according to wiki) which some use in aquarium/pond water filters, and is sold for this purpose.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank-you Naoki


----------



## Stone (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks naoki. It seems to have similar properties to zeolite. Interesting.


----------



## myxodex (Nov 9, 2015)

Stone said:


> Thanks naoki. It seems to have similar properties to zeolite. Interesting.



Yes, good point, I was thinking the same thing about zeolites and have been looking to experiment with them if I can find a supplier that will also provide some technical info on their product. The best a can find (for the EU) is a Slovakian company (www.zeocem.com) who supply a zeolite gravel in different size ranges for horticultural use and also give detailed technical data. Their product looks good on the spec sheet, but I have not found a retailer and cannot afford to buy a ton of the stuff. Maybe I should write to them and ask for a sample.

Zeolites behave like weak acids and theoretically you get both buffering and slow release of cations. Pre-treatment might be useful, such as simply washing with standard fert solution before use. Pre-treatment would ensure that you are determining what cations are being released in the case that you don't know what they are "holding" when you recieve them. It should also be possible to recycle / regenerate zeolites by washing in acidified RO or rain water.

The thing to bear in mind with zeolites is that the pH range over which their cation binding activity changes is also the pH range at which they will act as buffers. For natural zeolites like clinoptilolite (which is the one most commonly available) this drop in CEC activity starts at acidic pHs (around pH 5 for NH4+) and so as the pH drops they will bind H+ and in turn release Ca++, K+ and NH4+, in roughly that order, which is in order of increasing binding affinity (i.e. NH4 which has the highest binding affinity will be the last to be released during acidification although in reality this order will be a fuzzy and overlapped). Different zeolite isolates will vary somewhat in their activity profiles. A link to an illustrated talk that partly explains this pH issue for a few zeolites and NH4 binding;

http://www.zeolite-products.com/ktm...vior of ammonium ions on various zeolites.pdf

BTW synthetic zeolites tend to come loaded with sodium and will release both this and aluminium at acidic pHs so IMO should not be even considered for use unless specifically designed for horticultural application.


----------



## naoki (Nov 9, 2015)

Interesting info, myxodex. maifan stone has the same chinese characters, so it is the Chinese pronunciation.

Are zeolites the ones which Rick used to use?

Zeolite, maifan stone, activate carbon (e.g. for flashing media) are actually adsorbing (I didn't know the slight difference between adsorption and absorption). What are the benefits of increasing adsorption for orchid media (hypothetically and scientifically)? I hear sometime people says that they filter (adsorb) "bad" chemicals. But is it the case, and what are the "bad" chemicals? Carbonates excreted from roots?


----------



## gonewild (Nov 9, 2015)

naoki said:


> I hear sometime people says that they filter (adsorb) "bad" chemicals. But is it the case, and what are the "bad" chemicals? Carbonates excreted from roots?



It's better to have an inert media that does not "absorb" nutrients. If you want to apply nutrients at a certain rate in your fertilizer and the media grabs and holds part of the nutrient supply then you dont really know what you are supplying the plants with.
You may wind up with the zeolite exchanging sodium for calcium for example then you have plants deficient of calcium. That is how zeolites function, they exchange one element for another.
Zeolite media is better suited to plants that dont get frequent specific nutrient balanced fertilizer.


----------

